# Gagarin On A Flexi.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry been fiddling again.









I've been wearing the Gagarin replica today and couldn't resist putting it on this vintage flexi.

I wasn't expecting to like it but I do.









But, then again I like the red Rekord.

What do you think?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no sorry Stan not my cuppa tea. Dark brown leather with white stiching please,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not doing very well at the moment.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it'a all about personal taste so I wouldn't worry about it. Doesn't matter what others think if you like it. after all I know bugger all as well as you!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it is very appropriate ... and rather nice


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry PC crashed thanks to my card reader.









PG,

I have personal taste by the bucket load.























The Gagarin was on pigskin until I put it on the flexi, I thought it looked like the picture on the Poljot web site?

It does look good on pigskin but it may be heading for a USA oiled leather soon.









It staying on the flexi for the time being, I find them comfortable.









Pigskin.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like the watch stand Stan!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks PG,

It took me ages to get the watch of it on that pigskin, I thought I was going to have to break the stand to get it off.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

were these taken tonight in real time? If so you've got the lighting sussed by the looks of it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes PG,

Did them tonight. I changed the position of the light to the opposite side but I'm still getting too many reflections.

I need a permanet setup but I don't have the space, if I did I would build a proper light tent out of cloth in the shape of a pyramid. Leave the light in the same position all the time and move the subject only.

My big problem is I have trougle seeing the small LCD on the old Fuji, my eyes are sh*te.

I could use an SLR but it's too much trouble waiting for the prints and scanning them.

I need a better digital camera but I'm skint these days.

I'll keep working with what I have, just needs a bit more effort.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If there are reflections on the crystal that's my fault, I polished it before I took the photo's and it's very shiney.









I'm took enthusiastic with my polishing stick, just like my boy.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> If there are reflections on the crystal that's my fault, I polished it before I took the photo's and it's very shiney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Stan,

Crystals look fine, but I think you had your stripey shirt on looking at the case!

Still great photo's as usual.

MIKE.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

My shirt is very stripey, I should wear a white one.









And a white bag over my head.
















Now there's a good idea.























Thanks buddy.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice watch Stan, I think it looks a lot better and a lot pricier on the strap









Even with the flexi it is a vast improvement over the red Rekord thing.

Your pics are spot on Stan, I think you, Paulous, Jot and others should have to have some sort of handicap to even it up so the likes of me don't feel to bad when we post one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, I put the Gagarin on an "old faithful" tonight.

I think it looks better on this but most watches look good on this strap. I might try a brown one next.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> no sorry Stan not my cuppa tea. Dark brown leather with white stiching please,










didn't I say that?







looks good Stan. Strap changing is contagious you know!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep you did Paul.









I'm just an old fiddler at heart.
















Crickey, a farmer and a fiddler on the same forum.


----------

